# Pro's-Con's



## Turkeyroost2 (Dec 1, 2007)

I've been looking to buy a new bow. I've always been a really big fan of high country archery, but i cant seem to find much info on how well the performance of hem these days is. I was thinking of maybe an Iron Mace. Can anyone tell me anything about the nowdays high countries? durability, speed, accuracy, dependability?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

you could find alot of info on archery talk forums, just do a search, here are some links

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthrea ... ry+archery

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthrea ... ry+archery


----------



## Turkeyroost2 (Dec 1, 2007)

ok, Thank's for the info.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You really cant go wrong with any of the bows out there today. It really just boils down to how much you want to spend. Im a Matthews guy, but you pay for it.

PSE, Hoyt, Matthews, High Country, etc etc, all make good bows. If you want a high country, try to get somewhere where you can shoot several models and see what one you like best. I however dont know of any high country carriers in ND.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Dont over look the new line of bear bows. I recently purchased the instinct and I love it. It might not work for you because everone is different but the price is right.


----------

